#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Help.... het Chat Cafe werkt niet onder Windows XP

## lichttechnicus Jeroen

weet iemand waarom het chat cafe het niet meer doet, ik heb windows xp professional maar hij meldt zich niet aan bij het Chat Cafe...

weet iemand een oplossing?

mail me for questions at:
lgvopleidingen@hotmail.com

----------


## Rob

Raar bij mij doet hij het wel gewoon heb windows 98.

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## EP Woody

Meld ie zich niet aan, of krijg je het sjetvenster niet meer?????

Ik heb zelf ook WinXP en heb geen trubbs. om via site in te loggen.

Maar heb je een Firewall geinstalleerd?????

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## Mark

Wel dat venster accepteren!

En anders even op dat kleine "niet inrijden" plaatje in je balk van je Internet Explorer klikken. En dan website toestaan.

En als dat niet werkt inloggen met een IRC client (http://www.mirc.nl) 
server: irc.irccity.nl 
room  : #licht&geluid

Veel plezier!

Mark

----------


## FiëstaLj

Bij mij ook niet

ook xp... ik vul mijn naam in, druk op "maak verbinding"

Dan gaat hij zich aanmelden bij de chatserver en er gebeurt niks meer...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## EP Woody

Vraag ik het nog een keertje

Hebben jullie een Firewall aanstaan???? zoja, zet um ff uit.

Probeer het dan nog eens.

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## Mark

Zit namelijk standaard firewall in XP!

Mark

----------


## Music Power

Nou uitschakelen dan en nog een keer proberen lijkt mij.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ja die staat uit.. anders kan je ook niet ftp'en... etc.. etc..

maar het chatcafe laadt dus niet bij mij !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## admin

De makers van het betreffende applet melden het volgende.
Wellicht dat dit het probleem zou kunnen oplossen.

The official Win XP copy does not include Java VM. However, some of the big PC vendors like Dell, Gateway etc, pre-install Microsoft VM as sort of value added feature.

In any case, I strongly suggest people to get the latest version Java VM from Sun at http://java.sun.com/getjava/ 

m.vr.gr.
J&H Licht en Geluid

Forum administrator.

----------


## CyberNBD

Ofwel gewoon mIRC downloaden: http://www.mirc.com/

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Mark

Dat had ik al gezegd ja, lijkt mij de handigste oplossing. Inlog staat paar postings hierboven.

Mark

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hij doet het weer... bedankt admin

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## admin

Aangezien het probleem opgeslot is een slotje op dit topic.

Cheers!

Forum administrator.

----------


## Boo

[
Ook bij mij doet chatcafe het niet meer.
Nieuwste java gedownload, firewall staat uit .
Geen andere downloads gedaan.. ineens werd ik vanaf de homepage van chatcafe niet meer *doorgelinkt* nadat ik op * nu chatten* had geklikt. 
Kom automatisch weer in het beginscherm
HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP  ......wie weet de oplossing???
Complimenten voor de toppie site van jullie !!

----------


## moderator

Je was in 2002 wellicht welkom geweest voor chatsupport, in 2009 is het chatcafe echt alleen nog maar voor intimi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zonder gekheid: MSN, Hyves, facebook, twitter....bestond allemaal nog niet in 2002, in 2009 wel. J&H gaat met haar tijd mee en inmiddels is het chatcafe niet meer actief op IRC

----------

